# Calling out North Mississippi Riders



## VOPA1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I am looking to meet some new people and hit up some new places as well as still hitting up the old places :beerchug:

I ride Sardis and Covington Pike mainly. Hatchie trails are alright. Fulton is alright. Horn Lake Bottoms are alright. I know of a few other places to go. Smaller, private, not that great of riding.

I want to head down to enid, grenada, and possibly further south to some of the atv parks.

I have a RZR 1000, sportsman 850, and a trusty fourtrax 300. Both of the popos are currently being mildly modded.

Anyhow, post up if you don't mind another guy joining the ride or if you are interested in riding up here. 

Even Better. Shoot me a text 662-274-4930. Might not check the forums as often as I should.

Thanks


----------

